# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  ما الفرق بين العلم و الفن ؟

## همّة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..

ما الفرق بين العلم و الفن ؟

هل يصلح أن نقول : فن الحديث ؟ أو فن التفسير؟

جزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## أمة الستير

تعريف الفن: 
جاء في محيط المحيط:
الفن : هو الحال أو  الضَّرْبُ من الشيء .
و جاء في المحيط :
 الفن:هو التطبيقُ العمليُّ للنَّظريات العلميٌة بالوسائل التي تحقِّقها.
وهو يُطلقُ على ما يساوي الصّنعة ،فمن تعاريفه الفلسفية: العمل الذي يتميّز بالصّنعة والمهارة .

وسيلته: الوجدان والحدس.

أما العلم فهو :
الاعتقاد الجازم المطابق للواقع و هو يمثل اليقين والحكم الجازم غير القابل للتشكيك.
وهو بعبارة أخرى الإدراك التصديقي (إدراك المركبات والكليات كما جاء في معجم الفروق اللعوية لأبي هلال العسكري)  
وسيلته :الملكة أوالعقل (يستطيع من خلالها إدراك الأحكام الجزئية)

فوارق بين العلم والفن :
يلاحظ أن استعمال هذين المصطلحين كمرادفين مما شاع اغتفاره ،لكن الواقع أن هناك فروق بينهما:
_من حيث الأداة :
فالعلم أداته الملكة أو العقل(وهو واحد لدي جميع البشر. وموضع اتفاق في النتائج التي يتوصل إليها)،في حين وسيلة الفن :الوجدان (وهو متعدد ومتغير بتعدد وتغير المستعمل.)

_من حيث الغايات:

غاية العلم: المنفعة والمعرفة والتعميم.
أما غاية الفن : البحث عن الجمال.

_من حيث معيار الصدق:
العلم:قابل للقياس ومن ثم  خاضع للتّطبيق العملي المباشر.
الفن:قريب فقط من  الاستنارة وإيقاظ البصيرة وبالتالي غير قابل للقياس.

_من حيث الشمول:
كما هو مبين في تعريفه،فالعلم اعتقاد جازم مطابق للواقع يقابله الجهل و التشكيك فهو إذا ثابت وشمولي .
أما الفن فهو ومضات رؤية  خاطفة سرعان ما تنطفئ.إذا فهو أقل كلية وتمييزا.

وثمة فوارق أخرى ،لكن يكتفى بما سبق .

هل يمكن التعبير بأحدهما عن الآخر ؟
وهل يفترض استعمال مثلا عبارة :"فنون الحديث" عوضا عن "علوم الحديث"؟
الواقع ،من خلال مقاربة المصطلحين  وبيان بعض الفوارق بينهما ،سيكون من "المجازفة"استعما  ل مصطلح"فن" مطلقا ،كمضاف للتفسير أو كمضاف  للحديث .فالبحث  في الحديث مثلا يرتكز على مدارك ومعارف وقوانين من أجل  معرفة المقبول من المردود ،وما يطرأ على السند  من اتصال أو انقطاع أو غيره ، وذلك بوضع قواعد عامة تمكن من ذلك .
وهنا نرجع إلى الوسيلة في العلم والتي هي العقل والوسيلة في الفن التي هي الوجدان ،لنقول بأن الاعتماد هنا لا بد و أن يكون على الملكة لا على  الوجدان .
لكن إن كان القصد هو إضافة مصطلح"فن" إلى هذين العِلمين :(التفسير و الحديث)باعتبار ما يحمله تعريف الفن من معنى "المهارة والصنعة "لا من حيث أنه يأتي كمقابل للعلم في بعض الحيثيات،فستكون الإضافة صحيحة من حيث أن علوم الحديث وعلوم التفسير مهارة وصناعة ولا جدال في هذا ،خاطئة من حيث اعتبار الوسيلة والمعيار والغاية .
ولو أمكن ،الجمع في مصطلح واحد بين "الفن" و"العلم" من غير إيحاء بالتناقض ،كأن نقول :"فن علم الحديث"أو فن علم التفسير".

----------


## خزانة الأدب

العلم والفن في سياق كهذا يقصد بهما ما يلي:
* العلم هو الجانب المادي 
* والفن هو الجانب الإبداعي الذوقي
يقال مثلا: دهان الغرف علم وفن: فالعلم يقرر أن نوع الدهان الفلاني أفضل للبيئة الفلانية، وأن اللون الفلاني له من التأثير كذا وكذا، ... إلخ؛ فهذه قواعد علمية مقررة، ولا علاقة لها بالأذواق
ثم يأتي دور الإبداع الفني في اختيار الألوان ودرجاتها والمزج بينها 
ولو أعطيت نفس الغرفة لعشرين مهندس ديكور فستكون النتيجة عشرون عملاً فنياً، مع أنهم متفقون على الحقائق العلمية ولديهم نفس المواد

----------

